# Downpipe.. after O2 elbow... read



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey, does the piping still have to be godly thick after the O2 elbow?... or can is start to get a little thinner.. i dont want to have to make an entire downpipe out of scheduale 40... give me some input.... 

preferrably mike.. javiar. etc.. the guys who actually make turbo kits..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just use mild steel piping and a flange to bolt up to the jpipe


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

after further thought, it's a 3 bolt flange, no? shouldn't be too hard to get one from a muffler shop, then use mandrel bends and a flex pipe to finish up the downpipe.


----------

